# Serious Performance Glass Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£4.95 for 500ml from Serious Performance

*Used on:*
VW Golf Glass

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is an ammonia free ready to use glass and plastic cleaner that cuts through grease, grime and nicotine with ease, yet still cleans kindly with it's phosphate free and biodegradeable formula to a streak free finish.

Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is safe for use on any glass, windows, double glazing, mirrors, glass display units, glass shelves, computer screens, ceramic tiles, stainless steel and aluminium.

This is an incredibly versatile cleaner with a multitude of applications on your car, caravan or around the home.

Size: 500ml.

*Packaging:*









Keeping in line with SP range, clean and classy.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Light blue liquid, not much a smell to describe its akin to many other glass cleaners.
*
Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I used this glass cleaner of windows which hadn't had a good clean in nearly 3 weeks of general winter usage. The windows were given a light wash during the wash stage as always and then fully cleaned with this glass cleaner.

The cleaner cut through grease and grime no bother at all. Finger prints on the inside were a breeze and streaks on the outside also a breeze. Great cleaning power, as to be expected from SP with their very affordable range.

*Ease Of Use:*
Again it isn't difficult to use, nothing tricky or no extra special techniques required. Provided in a spray trigger for even easier application.

*Finish:*
A lovely streak free window.

Some pics:




























Also to note I used it in my bedroom on some glass here's some pic:
Before:









During:









After:









*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
As you don't need huge amounts of this product per window and at a sky diver for 500ml thats great value. It will last a long time and keep your windows shiny and streak free. Also has a variety of uses about the home so your missus can't moan at you restocking supplies with this.

*Overall DW Rating: 82%*








*
Conclusion:*
I haven't got much else to add here. This is a very easy to use product which provides great value for money. It makes that last step of cleaning windows nice and easy. It's 8 stars as I feel its very much on par with most cleaners on the market - maybe better than a few - especially in the value aspect.

Thanks to Alex @ Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,57,toView_794.html


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

*Used on:*
Mini Cooper Glass

*Packaging:*








like the rest of the Serious Performance range very easy to read and very clear bottle.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
A pale blue liquid, couldn't make out much of a smell with this product.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I used this glass cleaner on windows which hadn't had a good clean in nearly a month. The windows were given wash during the wash stage as always and then fully cleaned with this glass cleaner.

The cleaner cut through the grease and grime that had sprayed up from the roads with little or no effort what so ever. Great cleaning power, as to be expected from serious performance and sits nicely in their very affordable range.


















after

















*Ease Of Use:*
It isn't difficult to use, nothing tricky or no extra special techniques required. Provided in a spray trigger for even easier application. Spray on and work in to glass and buff to a streak free window. I found that it buffed up nicely in comparison to some I have used in the past.

*Finish:*
A superbly clean window.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
As you don't need huge amounts of this product per window a little will go a long way. It will last a long time and keep your windows shiny and streak free i have got this in my car now for head lights at this time off year.

*Overall DW Rating: 829B]









Conclusion:
This is a very easy to use product which provides great value for money. It makes that last step of cleaning windows nice and easy. This is a stage that some people hate. It's a high 8 stars stars from me agin with regards how much it coasts.It is all so very simple use.


















Thanks to Alex @ Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/...oView_794.html*


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Serious Performance - Ultra Glass Cleaner*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£4.95 for 500ml
Available direct from Serious Performance

*Used on:*
Toyota MR2 - Windows and T-Bar inserts

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is an ammonia free ready to use glass and plastic cleaner that cuts through grease, grime and nicotine with ease, yet still cleans kindly with it's phosphate free and biodegradeable formula to a streak free finish.

Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is safe for use on any glass, windows, double glazing, mirrors, glass display units, glass shelves, computer screens, ceramic tiles, stainless steel and aluminium.

This is an incredibly versatile cleaner with a multitude of applications on your car, caravan or around the home.

*Packaging:*
This comes in a transparent bottle with trigger head. However, I was only given a sample, so unable to comment on the bottle, grip etc.









*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Looks like Mark V Glass Cleaner and several others I have experienced. Blue in colour, and the "usual" glass cleaner smell. Nothing unusual, and nothing unpleasant

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
I was expecting this to be like all other glass cleaners TBH! How wrong I was! This just seemed to clean effortlessly, and left no streaks! Literally wipe on, wipe of! No elbow grease required

*Ease Of Use:*
One mist of spray, wipe with a MF/Glass cloth. How much easier could it be 

*Finish:*
As said above, this was an easy to use product, didn't require much working, and left no streaks.

Check these pictures! The white spots are polish splatter that had been sat on there for 2 days! These came off with ease.

Before:





































After



















Before and after



















*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
Once again, I would say that this is an excellantly priced product! Anything under a fiver it gives results like this is usually too good to be true!

*Overall DW Rating:* 85%
















*Conclusion:*
Another good product from SP! Excellent value for money, and very easy to use! Not much I can really say about this TBH! Other than I'm suprised a glass cleaner could impress me this much!

Thankyou to Alex from Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

*Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner*

*Price & Availablilty:*

£.4.95 for 500ml

*Used on:*

Astra Coupe Side Window

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*

Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is an ammonia free ready to use glass and plastic cleaner that cuts through grease, grime and nicotine with ease, yet still cleans kindly with it's phosphate free and biodegradeable formula to a streak free finish.

Serious Performance Ultra Glass Cleaner is safe for use on any glass, windows, double glazing, mirrors, glass display units, glass shelves, computer screens, ceramic tiles, stainless steel and aluminium.

This is an incredibly versatile cleaner with a multitude of applications on your car, caravan or around the home.

*Packaging:*

N/A - sample bottle received:










a purchased bottle will have the usual spray head:
http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/admin/thumb_sklep_sz.php?zrodlo=prod_img/200909012353541.jpg

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear Blue liquid, smells solventy but not overpowering.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

Simple to use, spray on wipe of, removed water marks with relative ease. s you can see from the pictures the windows were heavily water marked from a light rain shower earlier in the day.

*Ease Of Use:*

Used with a microfibre cloth, Very straight forward, did find it took a good few seconds to buff off though and needed a bit of extra elbow grease to ensure a clear finish.

*Finish:*

Once buffed the finish was very good indeed, no streaking to worry about.

Before:










After:










*Durability:*

N/A

*Value:*

Very well priced, only a couple of sprays required per window so the bottle will last ages.

*Overall DW Rating:* 80%










*Conclusion:*

A very nice product, does what it says it will. Only minor issue was it required a decent buff to ensure there were no streaks, nothing over the top required though so it's by no means a effort to get a good finish.

With the added value for money this is a product worth looking at.

Thank you to Alex at Serious Performance for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------

